
Writer Evan Ratliff Tried to Vanish: Here's What Happened - wyclif
https://www.wired.com/2009/11/ff-vanish2/
======
greenyoda
(2009)

Some discussion from that time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=955793](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=955793)

